# Name for this hamster?



## Joshua (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi everyone , i have a big difficulty finding a proper name for this little hamster i wish i where better at naming animals, but im not so plaes help if you can find a name to him (i think its a male)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

What a cutie 

Albert
George
Casper
Cupid  (seems appropriate) 
Ed
Twiglet
Einstein :lol:
Joey
William
Jasper 
Herbert
Merlin
Speedy
Twinkle

Just a few to get you going


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

He looks like a Bernard to me 

Or a Gerald?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Gertrude said:


> He looks like a Bernard to me
> 
> Or a Gerald?


I like those, or a frankie


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

dave, derek, barry, george


----------



## Jowan (Dec 14, 2009)

Charlie Cream...because of his colour


----------



## MummyRat (Jan 24, 2010)

Call him Tiny Tim


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Has he got a name yet? i like George, Freddy and Steve


----------



## posh.totz (Feb 17, 2010)

Snoopy (wanted 2 call my new pet it)


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Alfie
Frankie
Chuckles
Ralph
Barry
Winston
Bazil
Buttons
Skip
crunch
toby
Tony
Billy
Dennis
Derek


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

I saw to white dwarfs in pets at home lastnight and those two where called "Rio and Roxy" yes the boy was called Roxy  I do like Rio though hehe. Gorgeous hammy


----------

